# Beef Cake FR2 2011 Allrounder?



## Semmo (13. Juli 2013)

Tach zusammen

Also ich stehe vor der Entscheidung mir das 2011er Beef Cake FR2 zu Käufen .
Die Gabel ist eine Domain RC 180 und der Dämpfer ist ein Fox Van RC 180.

Rahmengröße M und ich bin 176cm groß.

Meine frage ist wie vielseitig das Bike einsetzbar ist? Ich fahre viele Trails und auch Notgedrungen oft Bergauf.

Das Bike soll auch im Park genutz werden aber ich möchte nicht auf den Lift angewiesen sein...

Kann ich das Teil als "Superenduro" nutzen.

Leider finde ich keine Daten oder einen Katalog von 2011 von dem Bike.

Danke für eure Hilfe 

MfG Sascha


----------



## hcr-factory (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo Sascha,

Habe auch ein FR2.

Anfangs tat ich mir schwer, doch mit genug Training bzw Schmalz in den Beinen ist das Bike auch Uphill ohne Probleme zu bewegen.

Desweiteren habe ich den Hinterreifen, ursprünglich Muddy Mary 2.5 gegen Nobby Nic in 2.4 getauscht, das gab mir im Durchschnitt 1km/h mehr. Anschließend hab ich noch den RC gegen einen Vanilla RC mit Pro Pedal aber dennoch Stahlfeder getauscht was mir wiederum 1 kmh gebracht hat.

Mittlerweile nach 10 Wochen hab ich keine Probleme mit meiner Freundin die ein 130mm All Mountain (Rose Jabba Wood) fährt und täglich trainiert mit zu halten! ;-)

Grüße

Patrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Semmo (13. Juli 2013)

Danke, das ist doch schonmal eine positive Aussage!
Wippt das Heck mit dem originalen Dämpferr denn stark also dem Van RC ohne pro Pedal?

Darf ich fragen welche Rahmengröße du hast und wie groß du bist?

Ich hatte bis jetzt ein 2001er Specialized FSR mit nem Fox Float R Dämpfer und das Teil hat extrem gewippt bei einem Bike Gewicht von 16kg,da habe ich ja fast die Hoffnung mit dem Bc. Besser den Berg hoch zu kommen!?

MfG


----------



## hcr-factory (14. Juli 2013)

Ich hab Rahmengröße M und bin 180cm groß. 

Mit dem Van R hat es gewippt, aber nicht zu krass. Mit dem Vanilla RC wurde es etwas straffer, da da der Dämpfer an sich anders abgestimmt ist. Im Zweifelsfall bekommst du den für um die 100 

Wenn du noch weniger Wippen haben möchtest solltest du dir einen Vivid Air oder Fox DhX Air zulegen, sind etwas teurer, verfügen aber über Lockout und Pro Pedal.

Hat dein altes Specialized Lockout gehabt?


----------



## Semmo (14. Juli 2013)

Nein mein Specialized hatte kein Lockout, war schwer un wippte ohne Ende , deswegen die Hoffnung das das beef cake sich Vllt. Etwas besser hochfahren lässt


----------



## Semmo (2. September 2013)

Also mal als kleines Statement zum Bike ....Ich bin damit jetzt schon einiges Gefahren und es geht zum einen alles viel besser als mit dem alten Bike und das trotz seiner fast 18kg ,meine üblichen Stecken lassen sich bergauf absolut akzeptabel fahren und bergab usw. Ist es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht im positiven Sinne also kann ich das was ich gelesen habe nur bestätigen es ist ein absolut Tourentauglicher Freerider....

MfG


----------



## jojo2 (22. September 2014)

... hat sich erübrigt,
daher hab ich meinen text wieder gelöscht


----------

